# Snow Pic



## Road Dog (Dec 26, 2010)

Got 10 1/2" of snow last night. Rare for us especially this early. Took this bottle pic.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 26, 2010)

Yard pic.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Got 10 1/2" of snow last night. Rare for us especially this early. Took this bottle pic.Â


 


 Great pic Rory,....Old bottles look really cool against the pure white snow!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful pics, Rory! You have the eye for photography..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 26, 2010)

We're supposed to get the snow but I hope it falls a as bottles! As long as the look as good as yours and don't break.
 Let it snow... let it snow... let it snow![]


----------



## Wangan (Dec 26, 2010)

No Doubt! Your bottles look like ice! Pretty line up and backdrop!


----------



## KBbottles (Dec 26, 2010)

Outstanding pic!  Someone should put together a bottle photo calendar for 2011


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

Bottle calendar...that's not a bad idea, Ken! ..gets me wheels a turnin'...


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Bottle calender would be kinda Kool.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

..it's beginning to come down kinda heavy now..


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 26, 2010)

Y'all can have it. [8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 27, 2010)

> Took this bottle pic.


 Nice whittle in the picture. You guys took a hit on the snow there. We've been lucky (in that we haven't been hit hard yet).


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Bob, we got alot of snow for sure. We don't have the equipment in this area to handle the snow though since it doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## CazDigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Rory, welcome to MY world! Close to 80" in December so far. Luckily this big storm will spare us for the most part.
 Mark


----------



## epackage (Dec 27, 2010)

Winds been blowing so hard there isn't a tree in North Jersey with snow on it, great pics.....


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, the wind picked up to gusting over 30 mph today and blew the snow off our trees. Here is another pic.


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

wow!


----------



## peejrey (Dec 27, 2010)

Thought about it, maybe i should post pics of our 2010 mostly naked snow angel.
 Yes it was a bet.[]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, and before someone posts something they'll regret, i was wearing a shirt and underwear.
 and socks, so it's not really a naked snow angel than a "Let's go out and get pneumonia" bet.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful Weddels Road. You do have a knack for photography. I liked the monochromatic scene in your first picture but the contrast in colors is stunning in the second. Very nice.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Charlie,
 I think you have a lot of ghosts hanging around your camera........hee hee

 Doug


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Beautiful Weddels Road. You do have a knack for photography. I liked the monochromatic scene in your first picture but the contrast in colors is stunning in the second. Very nice.


 
 Thanks Bob


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

> Bottle calendar...that's not a bad idea, Ken! ..gets me wheels a turnin'...


 

 []
 Hey,...Now there's a great idea for creating income to help the forum!!! I'd buy one or two or three if Rory put his excellent pics on it.


----------



## ncbred (Dec 28, 2010)

Great photos!  What a weird winter so far.  We've had two accumilating snows before the first day of winter and we got 11" of snow this past Sat. and Sunday here in Edgecombe County, NC.  Usually if we are lucky we will see a couple inches a winter.


----------



## deepee45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's a few from County Durham England of my home village 















 The last picture which shows the snow damage to my house


----------



## farmgal (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my!!! You guys are such a hoot!! Almost naked snow angels...LMAO!! That's the fun part about living on a 12 acre farm wayyyyyyyyyy back off the road...Naked is naked...not almost. And as far as the snow. Trying living in North dakota...The wind chill is the killer not the snow. The pics were very cool with the snow background...Someone else said in another post bottle calendar....I agree. Or greeting card!! My last comment is what is pure white snow???? No such thing with 41 dogs  LOL!!! had to say it!


----------



## tftfan (Jan 26, 2011)

oh ya... the glass is killer, and that yard pic looks so peaceful.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 26, 2011)

Got about 8" here is this part of Virginia. The worst of it appears to be over with. Didn't have time for any pictures. Was too busy shoveling snow. Speaking of pictures, here's a few from Russia. Glad we don't have these kinds of accumulations here.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's another...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 26, 2011)

And one more...


----------

